# PLEASE… Need help on 2001 Almera N16, QG18DE Hatchback



## lmeissen (Feb 5, 2007)

Greetings from South Africa! Hi, I am a newbie and am desperate for help. I am struggling with my car for almost a year now. Please read the history and what I have done so far. 

I have the car now for more than a year, and had to replace my pistons a month ago. I drove last year 60 000Km. (186 000km on clock)

When accelerating - at exactly 4200RPM I will loose power until I reached 4300rpm and then normal again. 

3 Months after I bought the car, I drove at 160km/h over a big rock in the road - new tire, rim, ABS sensor and shock. The day I got my car back, I drove a block and my meters died after another. The battery died and I replaced it. 

1 - 2 months later, I replace my alternator. 

After I replaced the alternator, the car had lots of power, It spinned in gear 3. The power-loss at 42000rpm was solved. Unfortunately the new alternator died after 5 days. They replaced it, but after I got it back the car had no power at all. After a month or 2 later, I had to replace my battery again! If I disconnected the alternator, the car had good power again. I decided to install a 90amp alternator and things were back to normal again but slowly degraded in performance. 

I tried for several months to get my car in perfect running condition but at the end she died. I thought I removed carbon with carbon cleaner, but it was rings and pieces of pistons coming from the engine. And what was strange, my sleeves did not even have a mark on.

The car was at Nissan for service (2 - 3months ago) and when I got it back everything changed. The car was almost completely dead, could not even Idle after I got it back. I drove about 40kms and KLIKKLIKLIKklangelang... I removed a spark plug, start it. Pieces of rings where coming out, first thought its carbon... Every day pieces coming out a deferent cylinder. I bought about 16 or 20 spark plugs in 2 or three months. Sparkplugs = same specs on the manual, and same that was in there. 

I am using the workshop manual for the N16. It is a couple thousand pages for the GQ18de and YD. You can download it from my site. www.istw.co.za - /almera/

Well, my AAC valve was faulty, EGR also faulty (Still connected but I blocked the airflow) and wire problems. I also replaced the PCV valve.

I supposed it was running to lean…

http://www.istw.co.za/almera/18-12-06_19452.jpg 
http://www.istw.co.za/almera/18-12-06_1650.jpg 
http://www.istw.co.za/almera/18-12-06_1651.jpg

Questions:

How do you clear the engine Malfunction Light manual? 24hours with battery disconnected works, and the workshop manual stated to short IGN + Check but it does not work. 

Can I hook my laptop to the car using a max232 IC? 

I Do I really need the EGR unit? 

Do I need colder spark plugs? 

Here in South Africa the car Dealers bypass the Erg’s on new Nissan and Colt trucks. With our quality fuel and conditions they go faulty after a while. 

Please, any feedback will do. 

Things to keep in mind:

I am using NGK spark plugs. BKR5E-11 (normal) 

the temperature outside can be between 34 and 45 degree C in the summer. I suspect my car is running way to hot, but the temp gauge is in the middle. - Smoke coming from my dipstick when checking oil when driving fast

The camshaft positioning sensor looks different from the one in the service manual. (Black piece of plastic (flat) inside.

Replaced the PCV valve

I Cleaned and checked every relay and connector.

I performed the volume idle self-learning> ignition on, wait 2seconds and off again, wait 10 seconds, warm-up, turn off, wait 9 seconds and start, after 28 seconds while idling, unplug the throttle positioning sensor and connect it within 5 seconds. Wait 20 seconds and rev the engine 3 times.

I took the car to 3 different Nissan garages and a few auto electricians. They have all different opinions.

Sometimes the car is giving me an error “abnormal Input Signal” (Tachometer) / with onboard computer (Pressing both trip meter reset and time button, turn on ignition. (0 or) 1 0020

It is an imported Almera N16 2001 hatchback – from UK


----------

